# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماصحة هذه القصة عن  الامام مالك

## تلميذة ابن القيم

‏​‏​حكى ان رجل كان يدعى انس بن عامر اراد ان يتزوج
ووضع فى احلامه امرأه شقراء بيضاء تسر الناظرين
ولكن عندما تزوج وكشف عن وجهها فهو لم يراها
من قبل !
ووجدها سوداء وليست جميلة فهجرها فى ليلة الزفاف.
واستمر الهجران بعد ذلك فلما استشعرت زوجته ذلك
ذهبت اليه وقالت يا انس لعل الخير يكمن فى الشر
فدخل بها واتم زواجه ولكن استمر فى قلبه ذلك الشعور
بعدم رضاه عن شكلها فهجرها مرة ثانيه.
ولكن هذه المرة هجرها عشرين عاما ولم يدرى
ان امراته حملت منه.
وبعد عشرين عاما رجع الى المدينه حيث يوجد بيته
وارد ان يصلى فدخل المسجد فسمع امام يلقى درس
فجلس فسمع فأعجب وانبهر به
فسأل عن اسمه فقالوا هو الامام مالك فقال ابن من هو؟
فقالوا ابن رجل هجر المدينة من عشرين عاما اسمه
انس فذهب اليه انس
وقال له سوف اذهب معك الى منزلك
ولكنى سأقف امام الباب
وقل لإمك رجل امام البيت يقول لك
لعل الخير يكمن فى الشر
فلما ذهب وقال لإمه.. قالت اسرع وافتح الباب
انه والدك اتى بعد غياب!
لم تقل له انه هجرنا وذهب
لم تذكر اباه طول غيابه بالسوء فكان اللقاء حارا"
وكان ابنه هو أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه
خادم رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم
وراوي احاديث الرسول الصحيحة
وكان يفخر بذلك
شكرا لك يا ام مالك على الدرس الجميل:
[لعل الخير يكمن في الشر].

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وفقك الله.
هناك التباس واضح بين  أبي عبد الله مالك بن أنس بن مالك الأصبحي الحميري إمام دار الهجرة وأحد الأئمة الأربعة، وبين أبي حمزة أنس بن مالك بن النضر النجاري الخزرجي الصحابي وخادم رسول الله صلّى  الله عليه وسلم. ولايوجد قرابة نسب بينهما، إلا الدار فإنهما مدنيان وإن كانت وفاة الصحابي بالبصرة ووفاة الإمام بالمدينة. وولد الأول في السنة التي توفي فيها الثاني فيما قيل. أما عن القصة، فلم أقف عليها في تراجم الإمام مالك رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما أجملها من قصة لو صحّت
أرجو ذكر مصدرها ، فهي بحق قصة رائعة
يستوقفني في هذه القصة أمر: من المسلّم به أنَّ الإمام مالك من طبقة تابعي التابعين، و على هذا القول فوالده سيكون تابعيا لا صحابيا وهنا نصطدم بهذه القصة، وإليك بيان ذلك:
فقد  ولد رحمه الله  في المدينة المنورة سنة خمس وتسعين للهجرة نشأ مُجِدًّا في التحصيل والرواية وقد أخذ العلم وروى عن عدد كبير من التابعين وتابعيهم الذين يُعَدُّون بالمِئات أذكر منهم: نافع مولى ابن عمر، وابن شهاب الزهري، وأبا الزناد وعائشة بنت سعد بن أبي وقاص، ويحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري.
  اسمه و اسم أبويه :
هو أبو عبدِ الله مالكُ بن أنس بنِ مالكٍ بنِ أبي عامر أنس بن الحارث بن غيمان الأصبحي المدني وينتهي نسبُه إلى يَعْرُب بنُ يَشْجُبْ بنُ قَحطان. جدّه مالك بن أنس من كبار التابعين وأحد الذين حملوا الخليفة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ليلا إلى قبره كما ذكر ذلك القشيري، ووالد جده هو الصحابي أبو مالك الذي شهد المغازي كلها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما خلا بدرًا، وأما والدة الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه فهي العالية بنت شريك بن عبد الرحمـٰن الأسدية، وأبناؤه هم: يحيى ومحمد وحماد. والإمام مالك هو أحد أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة  المدونة المعروفة والمشهورة في بلاد المسلمين.
وعليه، أخلص إلى ان القصة لا تصح عن الإمام مالك، ويستأنس بها لبيان فضل الصبر على أقدار الله و أن الخير بيد الله، فكم من خير كامن في الشر و كم من الشر مُخبَّئ في الخير، مِصداقا لقوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيئًا وَ هو خيرٌ لَّكُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و عَسى أن تُحِبُّوا شيئًا و هُو شَرٌّ لكم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و اللهُ يَعلَمُ و أنتُم لا تَعْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
والحمد لله ربّ العالمين

----------


## ربا

بصراحة القصة انتشرت كثيرا عن طريق رسائل الوات ساب وكان بودي التحقق منها فجزى الله كاتب الموضوع ومن رد خير الجزاء وأنا في انتظار خبر الصحة من عدمه

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

إن لك - أختي ربا - في ردّي غنية

----------


## ربا

أثابك الله ونفع بك وعذرا لم أنتبه لآخر مشاركتك (وخلق الإنسان عجولا)

----------


## مروان محمد أوعيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. هذه القصة لم ترد في ترجمة الإمام مالك رحمه الله في كتب ترجمته المعتبرة كترتيب المدارك والديباج المذهب وسير أعلام النبلاء. ويبدو فيها مشابهة لقصة والد ربيعة الرأي فيما يحكون ولعله المراد والله أعلم، فربما اختلط على بعض القراء بالإمام مالك لأنه شيخه فنسب القصة إليه، وانظري ترجمة ربيعة الرأي في سير أعلام النبلاء. وفقك الله

----------


## ربا

جزاك ربي خير الجزاء وبارك فيك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قصة مكذوبة عن أنس بن مالك

علماءنا الأفاضل: ما صحة هذه القصة بارك الله فيكم: حكي أن رجلا كان يدعى أنس بن عامر أراد أن يتزوج ووضع في أحلامه امرأة شقراء بيضاء تسر الناظرين، ولكن عندما تزوج وكشف عن وجهها ـ فهو لم يرها من قبل ـ وجدها سوداء وليست جميلة فهجرها في ليلة الزفاف، واستمر الهجران بعد ذلك فلما استشعرت زوجته ذلك ذهبت إليه وقالت يا أنس لعل الخير يكمن في الشر، فدخل بها وأتم زواجه ولكن استمر في قلبه ذلك الشعور بعدم رضاه عن شكلها فهجرها مرة ثانية، ولكن هذه المرة هجرها عشرين عاما ولم يدر أن امرأته حملت منه، وبعد عشرين عاما رجع إلى المدينة حيث يوجد بيته، وأراد أن يصلي فدخل المسجد فسمع إماما يلقي درسا، فجلس فسمع فأعجب وانبهر به فسأل عن اسمه فقالوا هو الإمام مالك، فقال ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن رجل هجر المدينة منذ عشرين عاما اسمه أنس فذهب إليه أنس وقال له سوف أذهب معك إلى منزلك، ولكنني سأقف أمام الباب وقل لأمك رجل أمام البيت يقول لك لعل الخير يكمن في الشر، فلما ذهب وقال لأمه، قالت أسرع وافتح الباب إنه والدك أتى بعد غياب ولم تقل له إنه هجرنا وذهب ولم تذكر أباه طول غيابه بالسوء، فكان اللقاء حارا وكان ابنه هو أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ خادم رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وراوي أحاديث الرسول الصحيحة وكان يفخر بذلك؟ شكرا لك يا أم مالك على الدرس الجميل: لعل الخير يكمن في الشر.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فلم نقف على من ذكر هذه القصة من أهل العلم، وفيها خلط ظاهر بين أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين مالك بن أنس الإمام المعروف ولا نسب بينهما، ولا نراها إلا مكذوبة.


والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=174603

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



			
				شكرا لك يا ام مالك على الدرس الجميل:
[لعل الخير يكمن في الشر].
			
		

كذب القصة يكمن في هذه العبارة التي نسجت حولها أحداثها 
لعل الخير يكمن في الشر
فالخير لا يكمن أبدا في الشر كما أن الشر لا يكمن أبدا في الخير 
لكن قد يكره العبد شيئا ويجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا 
وقد يحب شيئا ويكون له شرا 
وقد يحسب المرء الشيء شرا لكن قد يظهر له فيه لخيروالعكس بالعكس 
ويكفي في بطلان القصة ما جاء في اسم والد هذا الطفل الذي حكوا أنه الامام  مالك 
فقد زعموا أن والده هو أنس بن عامر 
بينما اسم والد الامام مالك الحق هو أنس بن مالك بن أبي عامر .
وكذلك الخطأ البين الواقع في آخرها*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قصة مزعومة على الإمام مالك
بلا شك قرأتم وتقرؤون كثيرا في مواقع إلكترونية هذه القصة:
وضع أحلامه في امرأة شقراء بيضاء تسر الناظرين ! ولكن عندما تزوجها وكشف عن وجهها وجدها ليست جميلة ! فهجرها في ليلة الزفاف واستمر الهجران فلما استشعرت زوجته ذلك .
 ذهبت إليه وقالت يا أنس {لعل الخير يكمن في الشر} وأتم زواجه ولكن في قلبه ذلك الشعور بعدم الرضا عن شكلها. فهجرها مره ثانية ! ولكن هذه المرة هجرها عشرين سنة ولم يرَ إن كانت زوجته حملت منه. وبعد عشرين عاماً رجع إلى المدينة حيث يوجد بيته ، وأراد أن يصلي فسمع إماما يلقي درسا فجلس وسمع حديثه فأعجب به وانبهر منه فسأل عن اسمه فقالوا: هو الإمام مالك فقال : ابن من هو ؟
 فقالوا ابن رجل هجر المدينة من عشرين عاما اسمه أنس فذهب إليه أنس وقال له سوف أذهب إلى منزلك وسأقف على الباب وقل لأمك رجل أمام البيت يقول {لعل الخير يكمن في الشر}. فلما ذهب وقال لأمه قالت أسرع وافتح الباب إنه والدك أتى بعد غياب
 لم تذكر أباه طول فترة غيابه بالسوء فكان اللقاء حارا وكان ابنه هو مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه خادم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وراوي أحاديث الرسول الصحيحة وكان يفخر بذلك.
 شكرا لك يا أم مالك على الدرس الجميل {لعل الخير يكمن في الشر}
ماصحة القصة:
لا تُعْرَف هذه القصة عن والِد الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله . 
 والإمام مالك ، هو : مَالِكُ بنُ أَنَسِ بنِ مَالِكِ بنِ أَبِي عَامِر الأصبحي . وليس له علاقة بالصحابي أنس بن مالك رضيَ اللّهُ عنه ، وأنس بن مالك رضيَ اللّهُ عنه هو خادم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قال الإمام الذهبي عن الإمام مالك : مَوْلِدُ مَالِكٍ عَلَى الأَصَحِّ : فِي سَنَةِ ثَلاَثٍ وَتِسْعِيْنَ ، عَامَ مَوْتِ أَنَسٍ خَادِمِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَنَشَأَ فِي صَوْنٍ وَرَفَاهِيَةٍ وَتَجمُّلٍ .
ثم إن الإمام مالك لم يجلس للفُتيا والتدريس إلا بعد أن تجاوز العشرين مِن عمره .
 قال الإمام الذهبي : وَطَلبَ مَالِكٌ العِلْمَ وَهُوَ ابْنُ بِضْعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً ، وَتَأَهَّل لِلْفُتْيَا ، وَجَلَسَ لِلإِفَادَةِ ، وَلَهُ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرُوْنَ سَنَةً . اهـ .
وتشتهر مثل هذه القصة عن والِد ربيعة الرأي ، وهو فَرّوخ .
قال الإمام الذهبي : ذِكْرُ حِكَايَةٍ بَاطِلَةٍ قَدْ رُوِيَتْ : ثم روى بإسناده إلى مَشْيَخَةُ أَهْلِ المَدِيْنَةِ:
 أَنَّ فَرُّوْخَ وَالِدَ رَبِيْعَةَ، خَرَجَ فِي البُعوثِ إِلَى خُرَاسَانَ، أَيَّامَ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ غَازِياً، وَرَبِيْعَةُ حِملٌ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ، وَخلَّفَ عِنْدَ زَوْجَتِهِ أُمِّ رَبِيْعَةَ ثَلاَثِيْنَ أَلْفَ دِيْنَارٍ.
 فَقَدِمَ المَدِيْنَةَ بَعْد سَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِيْنَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ رَاكِبُ فَرسٍ، فِي يَدِهِ رُمْحٌ، فَنَزَلَ عَنْ فَرَسِهِ، ثُمَّ دَفعَ البَابَ بِرُمْحِهِ، فَخَرَجَ رَبِيْعَةُ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَدُوَّ اللهِ! أَتَهجمُ عَلَى مَنْزِلِي؟
فَقَالَ: لاَ.
وَقَالَ فَرُّوْخ : يَا عَدُوَّ اللهِ ! أَنْتَ رَجُلٌ دَخَلتَ عَلَى حُرمَتِي .
فَتَوَاثبَا، وَتَلبَّثَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا بِصَاحِبِهِ، حَتَّى اجْتَمَعَ الجِيْرَانُ.
فَبَلَغَ مَالِكَ بنَ أَنَسٍ وَالمَشْيَخَةَ، فَأَتَوْا يُعِيْنُوْنَ رَبِيْعَةَ، فَجَعَلَ رَبِيْعَةُ يَقُوْلُ: وَاللهِ لاَ فَارقتُكَ إِلاَّ عِنْدَ السُّلْطَانِ.
وَجَعَلَ فَرُّوْخٌ يَقُوْلُ كَذَلِكَ، وَيَقُوْلُ: وَأَنْتَ مَعَ امْرَأَتِي.
وَكثُرَ الضَّجِيْجُ، فَلَمَّا أَبصَرُوا بِمَالِكٍ، سَكتَ النَّاسُ كُلُّهُم.
فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ: أَيُّهَا الشَّيْخُ! لَكَ سَعَةٌ فِي غَيْرِ هَذِهِ الدَّارِ.
فَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ : هِيَ دَارِي ، وَأَنَا فَرُّوْخٌ مَوْلَى بَنِي فُلاَنٍ.
فَسَمِعَتِ امْرَأَتُه كَلاَمَهُ ، فَخَرَجتْ ، فَقَالَتْ : هَذَا زَوْجِي ، وَهَذَا ابْنِي الَّذِي خَلَّفتَهُ وَأَنَا حَامِلٌ بِهِ .
فَاعْتَنَقَا جَمِيْعاً، وَبَكَيَا .
فَدَخَلَ فَرُّوْخٌ المَنْزِلَ ، وَقَالَ : هَذَا ابْنِي ؟
قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ .
قَالَ : فَأَخرِجِي المَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ ، وَهَذِهِ مَعِي أَرْبَعَةُ آلاَفِ دِيْنَارٍ .
قَالَتْ : المَالُ قَدْ دَفنتُهُ، وَأَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ.
 فَخَرَجَ رَبِيْعَةُ إِلَى المَسْجِدِ، وَجَلَسَ فِي حَلقَتِهِ، وَأَتَاهُ مَالِكُ بنُ أَنَسٍ، وَالحَسَنُ بنُ زَيْدٍ، وَابْنُ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ اللَّهْبِيُّ، وَالمُسَاحِقِيُ  ّ، وَأَشرَافُ أَهْلِ المَدِيْنَةِ، وَأَحدَقَ النَّاسُ بِهِ.
فَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ: اخْرُجْ صَلِّ فِي مَسْجِدِ الرَّسُوْلِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
 فَخَرَجَ، فَصَلَّى، فَنَظَرَ إِلَى حَلْقَةٍ وَافرَةٍ، فَأَتَاهُ، فَوَقَفَ عَلَيْهِ، فَفرَّجُوا لَهُ قَلِيْلاً، وَنكَّسَ رَبِيْعَةُ رَأْسَهُ يُوْهِمُهُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ، وَعَلَيْهِ طَوِيْلَةٌ، فَشكَّ فِيْهِ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، فَقَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ؟
قَالُوا لَهُ: هَذَا رَبِيْعَةُ بنُ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ.
فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ رَفعَ اللهُ ابْنِي.
فَرَجَعَ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهِ، فَقَالَ لِوَالِدتِهِ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَلدَكِ فِي حَالَةٍ مَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَداً مِنْ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ وَالفِقْهِ عَلَيْهَا.
فَقَالَتْ أُمُّهُ : فَأَيُّمَا أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ: ثَلاَثُوْنَ أَلْفَ دِيْنَارٍ، أَوْ هَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ فِيْهِ مِنَ الجَاهِ ؟
قَالَ: لاَ وَاللهِ، إِلاَّ هَذَا.
قَالَتْ: فَإِنِّي قَدْ أَنفقتُ المَالَ كُلَّهُ عَلَيْهِ.
قَالَ: فَوَ اللهِ مَا ضَيَّعْتِهِ .
قُلْتُ: لَوْ صَحَّ ذَلِكَ ، لَكَانَ يَكْفِيْهِ أَلفُ دِيْنَارٍ فِي السَّبْعِ وَالعِشْرِيْنَ سَنَةً ، بَلْ نِصْفُهَا، فَهَذِهِ مُجَازَفَةٌ بَعِيْدَةٌ .
 ثُمَّ لَمَّا كَانَ رَبِيْعَةُ ابْنَ سَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِيْنَ سَنَةً ، كَانَ شَابّاً لاَ حَلْقَةَ لَهُ ، بَلِ الدَّسْتُ لِمِثلِ سَعِيْدِ بنِ المُسَيِّبِ، وَعُرْوَةَ بنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، وَمَشَايِخِ رَبِيْعَةَ ، وَكَانَ مَالِكٌ لَمْ يُوْلَدْ بَعْدُ ، أَوْ هُوَ رَضِيعٌ . اهـ .
فهذه القصة على شُهْرَتها يقول عنها الإمام الذهبي : حِكَايَة بَاطِلَة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
المجيب الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا أنس على هذا النقل النافع .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

اثابكم الله شيخنا.

----------

